# HGE...again :(



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all,

So Cujo is back at the vet hospital with what looks like his third bout of HGE (Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis). He is only 1yr 4 months old and has had it 3 times in the space of a year. 

The first time was over Christmas, it was particularly bad and he was kept in the hospital for 4 days on fluids before he had improved enough to come home, it took him about 3/4 weeks to get back to his old self after coming home. It was touch and go and at one point it didn't look like he was going to make it but he pulled through.

The second time was May this year, again he had bloody diarrhoea, vomiting and was extremely lethargic, he dehydrated fairly quickly as he couldn't keep any water down and had to go back to the vets where he stayed for 2 days. 

Here we are again  Wednesday night he had bloody diarrhoea but had eaten his food and seemed okay otherwise. I let him sleep with me so I could keep an eye on him and he seemed okay. Yesterday he deteriorated quite quickly, he wasn't able to keep water down and literally ran away from food. The vets took him in and he has been there overnight on fluids, I'm just waiting for an update from the vet although the nurse I spoke to earlier said he had another episode of bloody diarrhoea in the night and although he is no better, he hasn't gotten worse. 

I have tried to research this but the answers are so vague, it seems no one really knows where HGE comes from or what brings it on. I know he hasn't eaten anything out of the ordinary because I am so careful with him after last time, I watch him like a hawk to make sure so this has just come on suddenly without cause it seems. My other 3 dogs have never had a problem with this so I really don't know why he keeps getting this...I am now wodnering whether there is something else going on that sparks these episodes but both of the other times all of his test results came back normal (bloods/x-ray/pancreatitis) and I think that today they want to put him under anaesthetic and have another look at everything, something is obviously not right and I can't watch him go through this every few months the poor little mite. 

Has anyone else ever seen this? Can a dog just keep getting HGE over and over again like this? I'm so confused and worried I just can't seem to get any answers anywhere


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry i can't answer your question,but just to say i hope all goes well at the vets and they can give you answers,keep us updated


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have no experience of HGE (thankfully) but if I were you I would ask for a referral to a holistic vet, there is one in Bristol and one in Hampshire, so not too far away from you. They might be able to get to the bottom of things for you and poor Cujo. I hope he improves soon, I can only imagine how worried you must be.


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you both.

I just spoke to the vet and she's not happy with him, he's a little quieter than he was yesterday but the pain meds he is on are also a mild sedative so that could be the reason. He passed some diarrhoea again last night and it was quite bloody but they have kept him starved in case they need to anaesthetise him and also to clear out his bowels.

He seems in quite a bit of pain, his tummy is tense and he shouldn't be feeling much pain/discomfort as he is being given the pain killers so that's the major issue she has with him at the moment. She is going to take some bloods from him today and if he hasn't perked up by early afternoon they will sedate him and give him an ultrasound just in case there is anything going on in his tummy that they need to know of sooner rather than later. Either way, he is definitely not coming home tonight  poor boy. 

She said if he is no better by tomorrow they will keep him until later next week where he will be able to have an endoscopy, I'm just reluctant to have him put under twice in such a short period of time but it is probably best to get to the bottom of this once and for all instead of him having to go through this every few months. She mentioned pancreatitis, although he was tested for this last time and it came back clear but also a bad case of Inflamed Bowel Disease but they have to rule everything else out before they can diagnose the latter. 

So horrible knowing he is probably scared in a cage somewhere he doesn't know feeling so poorly and there's nothing I can do for him, I know he is in the best place though, especially as he normally deteriorates very quickly during the night so it is best for him to already be there just in case, and they did such a good job with him over Christmas I was so impressed with them, fingers crossed they can figure out what is happening to him.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sorry your baby is sick. I found this article that may help:
Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
What are you feeding? Have you thought about using a probiotic or giving plain organic vanilla on a regular basis?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bring him a blanket from home & one of his favorite toys.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Dont have much experience in this area but my prayers go out to your baby. I know what its like and waiting for the vets calls seem endless. ♡♡♡


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's a very positive article that may give you some ideas of what you could try to help your baby:
Tails of Seattle | Veterinary Q&A: Bloody diarrhea Part 2 -- hemorrhagic gastroenteritis | Seattle Times Newspaper

Not so sure I would let the vet put him under at this stage. Sure does sound like HG from the symptoms. Maybe you could try giving several small raw meals with pure pumpkin & plain yogurt. I know most say to transition slowly when changing food, but this baby needs quick relief.

Not sure if you have had any time to do research, but there's quite a bit of info that may help you:
Stomach Flu with Bloody Diarrhea in Dogs | petMD


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also look at his diet, it could be caused by extreme sensitivity to something he is eating.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

From what I've been reading, it sure sounds like it. Poor baby.


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone <3 

I have been researching HGE ever since his first ever bout over Christmas, I have read everything and anything (thank you for the articles, I will get into those in a second to see if there is anything else I have missed) - there are just some things that don't seem to add up..

I have a couple of friends who are now vet nurses in 2 different counties and I spoke to them yesterday, they both said that there has been a definite increase in dogs being brought in with HGE, particularly over the Christmas period where I remember one particular clinic has seen about 6 dogs in the space of a week all with the same symptoms. One thing I don't understand is that it is apparently common for dogs from the same household to come down with it at the same time, but it isn't contagious, so I'm looking at environmental factors at the moment, I have been monitoring everything he eats and what he does when he goes outside but nothing...

One thing that did come to me earlier, I have just called the vet and told her even though I really don't know if there is a link at all, the 3 times he has had this one of my 2 females have been in season. Beau came into season around Christmas and May, the 2 other times he had it and my Vega just came into season last week - he has been castrated so he doesn't bother them at all but I wonder if something is happening there, whether perhaps he becomes stressed (although he doesn't look it, nor does he act stressed) and it flares up again...it's very strange but still a coincidence that I thought was worth mentioning. 

He's not the sturdiest of dogs, he's quite clumsy and prone to injuring himself but also he suffers from chronic inverted sneezing (mainly in Spring when there is pollen around), almost like mild asthma attacks and his breathing in general isn't too great and now it seems that his digestive system is also not that efficient. 

I am just hoping that they will be able to find the root cause so I can get a plan of action together for the rest of his life as I have a feeling this is just a condition that he has and will have to be managed rather than cured. I have 4 dogs and they are all on Arden Grange dry food (mainly because my Indie suffers from several allergies!) which they all seem to get on great with but perhaps even that has become too much for his stomach. He will not touch rice and in terms of 'bland diet' he will only have chicken breast if it is still hot from the oven, even then he sometimes refuses it - strange little thing. He prefers to just eat his biscuits so it is difficult to get him to eat anything when he's poorly. Hopefully I will get a call back from the vet later on this afternoon and will have a clearer picture of what the plan of action will be...fingers crossed


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

From what I read, it seems like it's linked to either something they're all eating (the same food) or getting into the trash. None of the articles I read did NOT say it wasn't contagious, but they didn't say it was either. I wouldn't be too sure that it's not contagious. There doesn't seem to be enough knowledge in this area to know. Ask your friends what type of food those dogs were eating, about their life styles. Sounds like there might be similarity with all the HGE dogs. Maybe you can pinpoint what that is. I honestly don't think this is environmental. 
Are you feeding the Arden Grange Sensitive? It has potato in it. If you don't want to go raw, you might want to consider a limited ingredient food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Even tho he feels sick & doesn't want to eat because he's sick, dogs know what foods make them sick and will avoid that food as much as they can until they get hungry. I would go with a meat that he doesn't usually eat like venison and use pumpkin and plain yogurt to coat his irritated stomach. How old is he?

Sounds like he has severe allergies from what you describe with the sneezing. This makes diagnosis much more difficult with any kind of illnesses because the allergies will make things appear worse than they are sometimes. Stella & Chewies makes a dehydrated Rabbit. I know you have 4 dogs to feed and this food is pricey, but you may want to consider it for the 2 that are suffering. It will be cheaper in the end compared to running them back and forth to the vet. My chi has done fantastic on it and she begs for it. She also has severe allergies. She can't tolerate lamb tho.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Contact Teresa, TLI screen name I believe she had this issue with 2 of hers. She may have some good info for you


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We don't have Stella and Chewy's in the UK, Lisa.
We do have a few good premade raw foods, the one I would recommend is Nutriment. 
Their website is nutriment.co
I still think an appointment with a holistic vet would be a good idea, diet would be one of the things they would look at.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no experience with HGE, but I just wanted to offer my healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> From what I read, it seems like it's linked to either something they're all eating (the same food) or getting into the trash. None of the articles I read did NOT say it wasn't contagious, but they didn't say it was either. I wouldn't be too sure that it's not contagious. There doesn't seem to be enough knowledge in this area to know. Ask your friends what type of food those dogs were eating, about their life styles. Sounds like there might be similarity with all the HGE dogs. Maybe you can pinpoint what that is. I honestly don't think this is environmental.
> Are you feeding the Arden Grange Sensitive? It has potato in it. If you don't want to go raw, you might want to consider a limited ingredient food.


Thank you for this, they definitely do not get into the trash, I am 100% sure of this because our trash goes into a plastic bin outside that they cannot get into (because of foxes in the area mainly). The only food they have is their dry Arden Grange, they used to be on sensitivity but that didn't agree with Indie (probbaly because of the potato) and gave him itchy skin so I switched them to the Salmon which has been okay, Cujo has always had the inverted sneezing issue since I've had him but it seems to be getting better as he gets older, we've gone from having 4-5 episodes a week to maybe one, mainly happens when there is pollen around or when he gets over-excited. I have been looking at alternatives for food as they were all on Nature's Harvest wet food when they were young and that was brilliant, but would like to keep them on dry over wet/raw if possible. I hear a lot of good things about Taste of the Wild which I'm seriously thinking of giving a try as their Arden is running low. 

I'm just confused by the whole HGE thing, it seems like an issue that's surfaced on a wider scale more recently in the last couple of years rather than something that's always been around and common, if that's even what Cujo is suffering from, it could be something that is physically wrong with him that hasn't been picked up through testing yet. The vet very rarely mentions 'HGE', they just came to that conclusion last time because the tests all came back negative but she seems to think it's something else, hence the extensive testing this time round...


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Even tho he feels sick & doesn't want to eat because he's sick, dogs know what foods make them sick and will avoid that food as much as they can until they get hungry. I would go with a meat that he doesn't usually eat like venison and use pumpkin and plain yogurt to coat his irritated stomach. How old is he?
> 
> Sounds like he has severe allergies from what you describe with the sneezing. This makes diagnosis much more difficult with any kind of illnesses because the allergies will make things appear worse than they are sometimes. Stella & Chewies makes a dehydrated Rabbit. I know you have 4 dogs to feed and this food is pricey, but you may want to consider it for the 2 that are suffering. It will be cheaper in the end compared to running them back and forth to the vet. My chi has done fantastic on it and she begs for it. She also has severe allergies. She can't tolerate lamb tho.


He was 1 in March of this year, so still a young boy and should be 'in his prime'. Sorry, I'm going to sound stupid, I've never heard of using pumpkin and plain yoghurt - what do you do with it? as in, what quantities and in whatb ratios? It sounds like a good idea. As for meat, the vets always say 'chicken' but I have tried beef and he wasn't interested in that either. As I am always advised to feed white meat for the 'blandness' of it, I'm always quite cautious of going for red meat, perhaps I will try him on venison to see if he goes for it when he's a little better - he has only become a fussy eater since his first bout of this condition at Christmas, he would eat anything and everything before and now he's very cautious of anything that isn't his normal dry food, he tends to refuse most things whilst the others would kill for a piece of chicken. 

Indie suffers from skin allergies and used to suffer from inverted sneezing quite severely when I first got him but both have almost completely disappeared since swapping his food to Arden Grange and again, the sneezing sometimes makes an appearance when he gets over-excited but never at any other time. Cujo seems to be much more fragile so I am very paranoid about changing anything in his diet but maybe that's exactly what he needs, I'm going to reasearch the dry foods again tonight to see what comes out on top, I'm really not fussed about the cost if I have to be honest, if there is something out there that will agree with them all it would quite literally be the best discovery for me, I can't have him go through this so many times it's heart breaking and I don't want these episodes to cause any lasting damage to his body.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Please give us an update on your baby. All our prayers are with you. Hope you get some answers quickly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you looked at raw feeding? It is ideal for dogs with sensitivities and allergies as you know exactly what you are putting into your dogs and not relying on a food company.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> Contact Teresa, TLI screen name I believe she had this issue with 2 of hers. She may have some good info for you


I agree. Two of the Wees have HGE and TLI can probably give you some great advice.

Good luck I hope you can figure something out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so very sorry that your baby is going through this.  I know first hand, unfortunately, how horrid HGE is. I hope your Angel recovers soon. xxx

All 4 of my pups got it, one by one. Starting in my male. It was around Christmas. My vet said that they relate it to stress. Toy breeds are notorious for getting it. The particular Christmas that mine got it, it was a very busy season. Visitors in and out, etc. They are used to company, as my Mom has nurses that make regular visits. The kids also have friends over quite a bit. But that Christmas was just very hectic. We also had a small Christmas gathering that year. 

Also, I had them on Ziwipeak. Which we know now is far too rich for them. 

I can't even describe how horrible HGE is. It's devastating. Lexie had it the worst. She literally had solid blood running out of her behind. There was a trail of it from my car, to the vet desk, to the room we were in, to where they took her back in the hospital area. Thankfully I didn't wait to take them in, because HGE can be fatal within hours. All 4 of my pups were hospitalized. We know for sure that 2 of them developed pancreatitis from it. Lexie was in the hospital for 5 days. I was told not to get my hopes up. 

The fatality rate is very high with HGE. Also, once they have it, it's very easy to get it again. Thankfully it's been 4 years almost, and everything has been fine. My little boy now has IBD. They aren't sure if there's any relation. 

I went to see mine twice a day while they were in the hospital. They would let me sit in a chair and hold them. I brought their blankets with me when I went. I talked to them every time I went to see them. I would nestle them close, with tears running down my face and tell them that they couldn't leave Mama. I told them that they bring so much joy to our entire family. That may sound crazy, but dogs are very smart. I do believe they fought harder because of this. That was one of the hardest things I've ever gone through in my life. 

When people ask me what it was like. It's like Parvo times two. The smell of it smells of death. 

I had their food tested and went as far as having our water source tested. To this day, they do not know what triggered it. It is not supposed to be contagious, but it went through all 4 of my pups. Absolutely devastating. 

Their hospital stays ranged from 3 to 5 days. Chance was in there twice. I never want to go through that again. My heart goes out to anyone that has to go through it. 

I would take your baby off all foods except for what the vet recommends. No treats, nothing. 

I am very meticulous with the care of my dogs. My house is puppy proofed. They have no access to garbage, toxins, etc. So this horrible illness has no rhyme or reason. I contribute mine getting it to Ziwipeak. There are many that have experienced problems with it. I don't suggest it to anyone with a chi under 5 lbs. 

Because it's known to reoccur, my vet lets me keep Metronidazole at home. That and because my pups can't be fasted. Any sign of tummy trouble, and normally a one day treatment will nip it in the bud. 

I'm sure many would disagree with using the metronidazole, but if it keeps my pups from ever getting HGE again, I'll continue using it. We use it rarely, but it has been a lifesaver for my pups. If your baby continues to get this, I'd request all tests necessary to rule out other things, then speak with your vet about meds that can keep your baby from becoming so ill. 

Sending my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wanted to add. The pups were in my room during the Christmas party. I cleaned the entire house before letting them out. So I know they didn't get crumbs, etc. And I never allow poisonous plants to be brought into my home.

Also, not disputing any advice given. But please, feed your pup only what your vet recommends. Mine were on prescription diets, with a probiotic. After a month or so I was able to transition 3 of them to Wellness simple, canned food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Which ZP were you feeding? Just curious.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was using the venison.


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

Update, thank you all for your kind words and prayers (and advice of course). Cujo is home, he was discharged yesterday evening. The vet couldn't get him to eat despite him showing an interest in food and I know he gets like that when he's had enough and is missing being at home. He is now only on antibiotics and no longer seems to be in any pain, he doesn't agree with many drugs (especially not Metacam) so the vet always prescribes the least amount of drugs possible for him, he is currently on Cavaseptin and Metronidazole and although he is not quite himself just yet he is on the mend. He is eating the Royal Canin Sensitivity canned food, just the plain chicken and rice one and he loves it - also helps with keeping him hydrated as he's not really making any effort to drink by himself. He's up and down throughout the day, he will get short bursts of energy then lay down for a few hours and although he's still not 100% I can see it in his face that he feels so much better. His stools are still a bit runny but no blood in sight which is brilliant, I expect it will firm up over the next few days. I have taken a few days off work this week coming so I can watch him and make sure he's eating and drinking, fingers crossed he should be back to his normal self soon.

We will get the blood test results tomorrow or Tuesday and the vet has said that if they come back clear again it may be worth us considering doing further tests (ultrasound/endoscopy) to see if there is anything they can find in there. I'm looking into changing his food to something 100% natural just in case there is something in his food that is contributing to this, any suggestions for something that is available in the UK would be greatly appreciated 

Thank you all so much, I can't even begin to express how I felt when the vet brought him out from the kennels and he started crying and trying to climb up on me, he means the world to me, all 4 of my dogs are like children to me and if something was to happen to any of them I would be devastated, I don't even think I would be able to push through it myself so seeing his little eyes light up when he realised he was coming home was the best feeling in the world  They did however have to cut his back-end hair which had gotten really long and flowy, we call that hair 'his trousers'  He no longer has trousers as they had to cut it off to keep him clean so he's got a new look as well as his health  Thank you everyone from both myself and my little man x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

RomyNelia said:


> Update, thank you all for your kind words and prayers (and advice of course). Cujo is home, he was discharged yesterday evening. The vet couldn't get him to eat despite him showing an interest in food and I know he gets like that when he's had enough and is missing being at home. He is now only on antibiotics and no longer seems to be in any pain, he doesn't agree with many drugs (especially not Metacam) so the vet always prescribes the least amount of drugs possible for him, he is currently on Cavaseptin and Metronidazole and although he is not quite himself just yet he is on the mend. He is eating the Royal Canin Sensitivity canned food, just the plain chicken and rice one and he loves it - also helps with keeping him hydrated as he's not really making any effort to drink by himself. He's up and down throughout the day, he will get short bursts of energy then lay down for a few hours and although he's still not 100% I can see it in his face that he feels so much better. His stools are still a bit runny but no blood in sight which is brilliant, I expect it will firm up over the next few days. I have taken a few days off work this week coming so I can watch him and make sure he's eating and drinking, fingers crossed he should be back to his normal self soon.
> 
> We will get the blood test results tomorrow or Tuesday and the vet has said that if they come back clear again it may be worth us considering doing further tests (ultrasound/endoscopy) to see if there is anything they can find in there. I'm looking into changing his food to something 100% natural just in case there is something in his food that is contributing to this, any suggestions for something that is available in the UK would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thank you all so much, I can't even begin to express how I felt when the vet brought him out from the kennels and he started crying and trying to climb up on me, he means the world to me, all 4 of my dogs are like children to me and if something was to happen to any of them I would be devastated, I don't even think I would be able to push through it myself so seeing his little eyes light up when he realised he was coming home was the best feeling in the world  They did however have to cut his back-end hair which had gotten really long and flowy, we call that hair 'his trousers'  He no longer has trousers as they had to cut it off to keep him clean so he's got a new look as well as his health  Thank you everyone from both myself and my little man x


I have no suggestions for food in the UK but just wanted to send good thoughts. I am so glad he is on the mend  

I hope that you find a food that would work well for his tummy. Sending hugs to Cujo. I hope you feel better soon little man.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

It's always so horrible when they're ill, isn't it? You suffer along with them. I'm so glad to hear Cujo's home and on the mend.


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

TLI said:


> I'm so very sorry that your baby is going through this.  I know first hand, unfortunately, how horrid HGE is. I hope your Angel recovers soon. xxx
> 
> All 4 of my pups got it, one by one. Starting in my male. It was around Christmas. My vet said that they relate it to stress. Toy breeds are notorious for getting it. The particular Christmas that mine got it, it was a very busy season. Visitors in and out, etc. They are used to company, as my Mom has nurses that make regular visits. The kids also have friends over quite a bit. But that Christmas was just very hectic. We also had a small Christmas gathering that year.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all of your advice and I'm so sorry that you have had to go through it as well, it truly is a horrendous illness and it doesn't get easier the more it strikes either because I know the survival rate is quite low but luckily I have learnt to spot the signs very quickly so I can get him to the vet hospital before it gets too bad. Also I think that him being a bigger chi (6lbs) helps as he doesn't deteriorate at the rate that a smaller chi would. 

I am 100% sure that this is not brought on by him eating something he shouldn't have, I have nothing lying around my house, my dogs do not have access to the trash and they do not have access to the garden if I am not home and I'm almost always out there with them, not that there is anything out there that would be dangerous to them but I am so paranoid I watch him like a hawk because I can't watch him go through this over and over it's horrible. From what I have observed I think that it happened at Christmas because it was a stressful time and I did (stupidly) give him a little red bone treat, only about an inch long, those ones you get in the doggy selection boxes - never again. I now do not feed any of them anything apart from their own food or plain chicken if there's some spare from my own dinner. I just think that since then he has developed a weakness and although I am not vet, I do think that stress makes it flare up again. The last two times he's had it were nowhere near as bad as the first time, he got to the point of passing a jelly substance and just plain blood the first time and I'll never forget the day I sat at the vets holding him and he just went limp, it was the single most horrific moment of my life - the vets were not optimistic and I just held him and cried praying he would be okay. He pulled through and although it took about a month before he was well again it hasn't been as bad as that with the most recent bouts. 

I wouldn't want anyone to have to experience this, I'm just so lucky to have a good veterinary hospital near my house and a little man who's willing to fight to get better, and I have no doubt we have had a fair bit of luck on our side too. My mission now is to try to make sure it doesn't happen again, there are only so many times he'd going to be able to go through this without causing any lasting damage to his body or worse, I will do whatever it takes to try to stop this from happening again and I hope that the blood works will reveal something when we get the results tomorrow/Tuesday. 

I will keep him on the Royal Canin sensitivity food for a week or so then begin the transition to a new 100% natural food, I am still doing my research on the different types but if I know that his food is of the highest quality possible at least I can rule that out should this come around again, he is playing with his ball right this minute so I can see he is bouncing back fairly quickly  

Thank you again for sharing your experience, I really appreciate it and I hope your pups continue to stay healthy. I can see 4 sets of eyes looking up at me obviously wondering where their food is as it's a few minutes past their dinner time so I better go and get some food into those empty bellies! 

x


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> It's always so horrible when they're ill, isn't it? You suffer along with them. I'm so glad to hear Cujo's home and on the mend.


It really is, especially because I feel like there is nothing I can do for him and apart from comforting him I just have to watch him ride it out whilst the meds kick in which is horrendous. Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

I'm sorry about your baby but glad he's doing better. Just wanted to say about pumpkin I but some at pet store its called fruitables. I have to give it to vader for his liver problems. From what I understand it can help with both diarrhea and constipation. I still have to keep vader on hills i/d.just because that is what is working for him. I know the illnesses aren't the same but I would for sure keep my baby on the food the vet recommended at this point. I hope things continue to get better. Its so hard to see our babies suffer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

So happy to hear he is home and getting better


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I know how distressing it is to go through this over and over - I have dealt with multiple episodes of this with my oldest chi (now 16). He was getting sick every couple of months, with the time between episodes decreasing each time. In an effort to find out what was causing it I changed his food (homecooked) from chicken based to lamb based. He has only had one episode in 2 years, probably caused by kibble that had chicken in it that my partner gave him as treats. In his case, it seems to have been caused by a sensitivity to chicken. It might be worth doing some allergy testing to find if this may be the cause for you little one. Neither of my other dogs have ever gotten this.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The one thing I saw in your posts was how these episodes were related to the females being in heat! This is a real stressor to a male dog, EVEN if he is neutered. He can't reproduce, but he still may have the urge. I'd see if I could put him in a room so he can't see/smell the female.??? Of course, I spay my females!


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

whipandchi said:


> I know how distressing it is to go through this over and over - I have dealt with multiple episodes of this with my oldest chi (now 16). He was getting sick every couple of months, with the time between episodes decreasing each time. In an effort to find out what was causing it I changed his food (homecooked) from chicken based to lamb based. He has only had one episode in 2 years, probably caused by kibble that had chicken in it that my partner gave him as treats. In his case, it seems to have been caused by a sensitivity to chicken. It might be worth doing some allergy testing to find if this may be the cause for you little one. Neither of my other dogs have ever gotten this.


Thank you for this. I do think he has some allergies, especially because of the inverted sneezing but for some reason the vet seems to have dismissed this theory completely. The 3 vets we have seen all seem to think that he just has a 'weakness' or is just predisposed to contracting this illness every few months. My Indie had very itchy and flakey skin which has cleared up completely since putting him on fish/lamb based food rather than chicken so I am almost certain he has an intolerance to chicken. I'm going to call the vets tonight to see what the blood test results show as they should have received these today, will be interesting to see if they've picked anything up..


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

susan davis said:


> The one thing I saw in your posts was how these episodes were related to the females being in heat! This is a real stressor to a male dog, EVEN if he is neutered. He can't reproduce, but he still may have the urge. I'd see if I could put him in a room so he can't see/smell the female.??? Of course, I spay my females!


This was just a theory, because it's just an odd coincidence but of course, I'm not certain if it is related or not and although I mentioned this to the vet she didn't seem concerned. I am hoping they will run more tests just to rule out any physiological issues that the blood tests haven't picked up


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

*Update*

The vet just called with Cujo's blood test results, everything was normal apart from his protein level was quite low. She said this could be from the fact that he was losing blood via diarrhoea or could indicate a more serious problem (kidneys for instance) so I have booked him in to get another blood test done on Monday so they can re-check this. 

She also mentioned that they wanted to do some sort of steroid test, from what I understand, the body releases a steroid when under stress but some dogs have issues in this area and do not release enough/any of the steroid which can manifest itself in ways such as this. It is unlikely, but worth keeping in mind. 

Cujo took a bit of a downwards dive today, he was full of beans yesterday and seemed much better but this morning he refused his food and had jelly-like diarrhoea, only a spec of blood though, for the most part it was colourless. I informed the vet and suggested I keep an eye on him, I'll try him on some plain chicken later instead of his sensitivity food and depending on how he is tomorrow morning he may just have to go back in to be hospitalised once again  feel like I'm running out of options, especially as all his tests keep coming back almost completely clear, apart from the protein this time which can be easily explained by the blood loss he experienced...but we shall see. If he has to go back in they will be doing an ultrasound and endoscopy, just hope he will eat tonight so he doesn't have to - although it would be nice to know what on earth is happening with him the poor boy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the plain chicken sounds good for his poor stomach, but I would give him some plain yogurt with the chicken to coat his little stomach and pure pumpkin to firm the stools. Hope your little guy gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

oh bless you! I'm sorry I cant offer any advice, but I have recently had to have my baby at the vets for tests etc and I know how confusing it is when tests come back all clear and there is very clearly something very wrong! 

It is so distressing leaving your baby at the vest but he is in the best place as if he was to deteriorate at all, he has help right away. I really hope he gets better soon, and they find out whats wrong! :hugs:


----------

